# Confessions of a hooker



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

*A couple were lying in bed together on the morning of their tenth wedding anniversary when the wife says, "Darling, as this is such a special occasion, I think that it is time I made a confession, before we were married I was a hooker for eight years"
The husband ponders for a moment and then looks into his wife's eyes and says, "My love, you have been a perfect wife for ten years! I cannot hold your past against you, maybe you could show me a few tricks of the trade and spice up our sex life a bit?"
She said, "I don't think you understand, my name was Brian and I played rugby for Wales" *


----------



## merloc (Apr 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Peter that is bad mate lol


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Didn't see that one coming


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: brill!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chipper (Oct 12, 2012)

:lol: quality


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## AdeL (Feb 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## hongkongdonkey (Oct 24, 2012)

oh dear :lol:


----------

